# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] 2 Αχρησιμοποίητα Apple AirTags με εγγύηση

## pas2007

Δύο Apple Airtags από πακέτο με 4. 
  Έχουν 8 μήνες υπόλοιπο εγγύησης και αγοράστηκαν στις 6-10-2021 από Cosmodata Γλυφάδας. 
  Περιλαμβάνουν συσκευασία με καλώδιο φόρτισης. 
  Πωλούνται και τα 2 μαζί και δίνονται με συνάντηση ή αποστέλονται με ΕΛΤΑ μετά από κατάθεση σε 
  τράπεζα Πειραιώς ή Εθνικής με δική μου χρέωση μεταφορικών. ΟΧΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΕΣ
Τιμή 40€

----------

